# No name!



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I got betta #3, a red crowntail. I think he was originally a marble which explains the white face and dark eyes :3

He's adorable, but I don't have a name! D8

I JUST too him out of the blue water cup, and guys, he is lobster red. With orange tints. He is gorgeous and I just can't think straight xD Maybe Lobster as a name? xD

Name choices:
Martini
Cosmo
Lobster
Blaze

His pale face









In the cup









In the tank









so pretty <3


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

He's definitely not a marble, sorry.  In your other thread, I explained about how Lebron has a white face as well and some blue and black scales. 

Well, he does kinda look like Lebron.  Just misses the iridescence for his fins. Pretty boy he is, if I do say so myself.  I thought there were only VTs in your area? O.0 Blaze fits him. It also fits the CT appearance because of how spiky they are and how flames are like... The same shape. Lol.


----------



## meiperfectneina19 (Aug 15, 2012)

Blaze, sounds like a good name for him and nice looking boy ^^. I always love the red Bettas, I think my first one was Red... is hard to rememeber I was very young.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

*Video~~~*



LebronTheBetta said:


> He's definitely not a marble, sorry.  In your other thread, I explained about how Lebron has a white face as well and some blue and black scales.
> 
> Well, he does kinda look like Lebron.  Just misses the iridescence for his fins. Pretty boy he is, if I do say so myself.  I thought there were only VTs in your area? O.0 Blaze fits him. It also fits the CT appearance because of how spiky they are and how flames are like... The same shape. Lol.


((I had a full repply when my laptop decided to randomly restart and screw me over Dx))

And I don't mind him not being a marble xD He was thrown in with the rest of them so I was kinda misled. And my college LPs only has VTs, but my petsmart has others. My mom bribed me and let me get another one xD

I do like Blaze too~



meiperfectneina19 said:


> Blaze, sounds like a good name for him and nice looking boy ^^. I always love the red Bettas, I think my first one was Red... is hard to rememeber I was very young.


I was never a huge fan of them because I see the red VTs everywhere, but now I'm a hugee fan! D8

Here is a vid of the guy :3

Link


----------



## meiperfectneina19 (Aug 15, 2012)

Lol yeah hehe I can only remember ever seeing the reds and the blues. Those are the ones I had when I was a child.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

He's awesome! It's also great he ate!  He jerks his head a lot. xD


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

meiperfectneina19 said:


> Lol yeah hehe I can only remember ever seeing the reds and the blues. Those are the ones I had when I was a child.


That's all they had at the LPS by my college. I thought Buddha was purple in his cup, so I thought I had scored with a non blue/red betta xD
Turns out he's both!
Blue with red irredenscenece



LebronTheBetta said:


> He's awesome! It's also great he ate!  He jerks his head a lot. xD



I'm glad he ate too! 
And he only jerked his head in the video, which is weird. He's just been swimming around normally. He even started flaring at me xD


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

He is pretty just love the CT since I have one too...lol Love how he chewed his food, Perseus chews a little but not to much.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Perseusmom said:


> He is pretty just love the CT since I have one too...lol Love how he chewed his food, Perseus chews a little but not to much.


Thanks 

He says thanks too!









Here is him flashing his colors~










Does anyone think he's young? Or is his fins short? I'm not familiar with CT's but he looks small to me... or once again, Buddha is just a giant


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

That looks pretty good to me.  Lebron is 2 inches, (Just the body) how many inches is he?


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I'd say about an inch long. Buddha is just about 2 inches which is why I'm curious xD


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Maybe he's small because of the stunt hormone. The breeder must've not changed the water much and then most of the fry are small.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

D:< darn breeders


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

We have a nameeee

Its squirt! Named after the turtle from Finding Memo 

I have lots more pics too xD give me a bit of time to upload :3

Pudge is NOT happy to be sharing again. I had to put plastic OVER his section of the tank to block him from jumping over.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Aww..he is soo cute..I was thinking batman..lol..dark eyes..kinda thing..anyways..Congrats on him..I see Crimson do that when he chews too..and Sapph does sometimes..It's cool to watch them actually chew..I love it..


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

GORGEOUS!

I like *Lobster*, very unique, and i like the ring to it, fits him perfectlyIMO


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

lelei said:


> Aww..he is soo cute..I was thinking batman..lol..dark eyes..kinda thing..anyways..Congrats on him..I see Crimson do that when he chews too..and Sapph does sometimes..It's cool to watch them actually chew..I love it..


I do love his dark eyes <3
And it is awesome to watch 


MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> GORGEOUS!
> 
> I like *Lobster*, very unique, and i like the ring to it, fits him perfectlyIMO



I loved the name, but my mom didn't xD She got to pick the final name because it was thanks to her I got him.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

*Picture heavy*

((none of these pics were zoomed in!))



















((the reason for his name: look at his tiny size!))


----------



## meiperfectneina19 (Aug 15, 2012)

Lol Squirt is a nice name. ^^ Though you had very good names like Lobster and Blaze, maybe you will eventually get to use them on other fish *nudge nudge*


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Aww, what a cutie! Be warned, crowntails are addictive! When I got Drago, I went into the petsmart saying I was going to get a halfmoon. And... well... yeah, Drago is swimming around in his tank in all his crowntail-y glory. LOL

Next one's gonna be halfmoon. I have to keep telling myself that. Next one's gonna be halfmoon. But watch, I'll probably come home with another crowntail. Hahaha! Congrats on a very handsome boy!


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

He is so beautiful, congrats on your new beauty ^^


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone 


I can definitely feel myself getting pulled towards the crown tails xD
Watching Squirt swim around is awesome. The only thing that's stopping me is that km at my limit for tanks lol
Even if I did use the one gallon for a fish, a. I don't know if its allowed. B. I won't have a QT tank

For now, I got my 3 boys and I couldn't be happier with that :'D


----------



## HopeNicholson (Aug 22, 2012)

Seki said:


> Aww, what a cutie! Be warned, crowntails are addictive! When I got Drago, I went into the petsmart saying I was going to get a halfmoon. And... well... yeah, Drago is swimming around in his tank in all his crowntail-y glory. LOL
> 
> Next one's gonna be halfmoon. I have to keep telling myself that. Next one's gonna be halfmoon. But watch, I'll probably come home with another crowntail. Hahaha! Congrats on a very handsome boy!


I keep having to tell myself the SAME thing. Cause so far i have a crowntail and double tail plakat and both were not originally the betta types i was even considering at first lol So whenever i get my 3rd and final betta i want it to be an overly pretty flowy type like a delta or halfmoon, just to be a bit different


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

im on the first, woot. all i care about is my tell myself the SAME thing. Cause so far i have a crowntail and double tail plakat and both were not originally the betta types i was even considering at first lol So whenever i get my 3rd and final betta i want it to be an overly pretty flowy type like a delta or halfmoon, just to be a bit different [/QUOTE]



I went into petsmart with full intentions on a half moon, but petsmart seemed to be selling either dying or really sick fish. squirt was just the only one who spoke to me. I'm hoping for a half moon next time, well in a year or so xD


----------



## HopeNicholson (Aug 22, 2012)

Yea theres a Petsmart much closer to my house then the Petco, but my friend works at the Petco. Plus when i went into Petsmart 2 weeks ago they had a very small uninteresting selection of bettas.......i felt bad about them :/ But the Petco my friend works at always has an amazing selection and they are always so healthy!

But yea my first fish was going to be a veiltail or halfmoon but my friend somehow convinced me on a crowntail we found in the back (i had almost no interest in the crowntails at that time too). But im glad i got him......hes already such a spoiled fish lol


----------



## HopeNicholson (Aug 22, 2012)

And yea i set my betta limit to 3 at a time, got my 2nd yesterday and my 1st about 2 weeks ago. Im hoping that i wont get the urge for a 3rd and final one so soon.....but since i already have a name picked out for a 3rd im sure it'll only be a matter of time before i snatch another up. Annnd seeing how im going to Petco today to get Heimdall a tank i might find one exactly like i found Heimdall. 

If i do find a 3rd one though i'll have to let my friend know so she can put him in the back and/or pick it up for me sometime 

Never thought i was a fish person until this month! lol Man oh man.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I got Buddha 7 months ago, so its been awhile. Its been about 2 1/2 weeks with Pudge. I was either going to keep Pudge alone.because of the incident with Buddha, but hey, I spent like $30 extra just to put two fish in that tank xD


----------

